# Compatibilité composant pour Hackintosh ?



## Sly_HarsH (2 Août 2016)

Bonsoir ou bonjour a tous ! 
J'aimerais savoir si mes composant sont compatible pour faire un Hackintosh n'ayant pas les moyens d'acheter un MAC !

Carte Mère: ici 
Processeur: ici
RAM: ici
Carte Graphique: ici

Merci de répondre au plus vite !

Bonne journée !!


----------



## ntx (3 Août 2016)

Un guide pour les composants compatibles : http://www.tonymacx86.com/buyersguide/july/2016. Je te laisse fouiller pour trouver tes références.


----------



## Sly_HarsH (3 Août 2016)

justement j'ai regarder mais la ram n'ai pas mise sur son site car c'est une ddr3  alors que sur son site c'est de la ddr4 ! 
Donc c'était pour savoir surtout, si la ram influ


----------



## Sly_HarsH (3 Août 2016)

ntx a dit:


> Un guide pour les composants compatibles : http://www.tonymacx86.com/buyersguide/july/2016. Je te laisse fouiller pour trouver tes références.



justement j'ai regarder mais la ram n'ai pas mise sur son site car c'est une ddr3 alors que sur son site c'est de la ddr4 ! 
Donc c'était pour savoir surtout, si la ram influ


----------



## ntx (4 Août 2016)

La RAM doit être compatible avec les spécifications de la carte mère. L'OS, Mac, Windows ou Linux, utilisé n'a pas d'importance.


----------



## Sly_HarsH (5 Août 2016)

ntx a dit:


> La RAM doit être compatible avec les spécifications de la carte mère. L'OS, Mac, Windows ou Linux, utilisé n'a pas d'importance.


Ok, merci bien! je ne savais trop si la ram devait aussi etre compatible hackintosh!


----------



## Sly_HarsH (5 Août 2016)

ntx a dit:


> La RAM doit être compatible avec les spécifications de la carte mère. L'OS, Mac, Windows ou Linux, utilisé n'a pas d'importance.


Du coup ma config est elle bien compatible Hackintosh ?


----------



## ardillon (7 Août 2016)

Bonjour, Mon ancien PC mac vient de rendre l'âme et on m'a offert un HP sous windows croyant me faire plaisir.... je voudrais savoir si je peux réinstaller Mac OS 10.6  sur cet HP? j'ai gardé mes DVD d'installations de mon ancien mac car je ne supporte plus windows.  j'ai regardé dans les compatibilités mais je ne trouve pas pour mon processeur c'est un i5 5200 2.2ghz. pour le reste ça à l'air ok. Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## polyzargone (8 Août 2016)

ardillon a dit:


> je voudrais savoir si je peux réinstaller Mac OS 10.6 sur cet HP?





ardillon a dit:


> c'est un i5 5200 2.2ghz



Non. Snow Leopard ne fonctionnera pas sur ce processeur. Il est trop récent. Ce sera Mavericks au minimum.


----------

